# SSHD pour AppleTV : comment vérifier ?



## spritchou (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de tenter de cracker mon AppleTV, et ayant un PC (honte sur moi, je sais), j'ai suivi la procédure.
Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec Putty (client SSH) sur le démon SSHD de l'AppleTV.
Comment être sûr que le process SSHD tourne bien sur l'AppleTV, et que ce n'est pas mon Dlink qui bloquerait éventuellement un port.
j'ai néanmoins ouvert un port forwarding sur mon Dlink, mais rien n'y fait, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon AppleTV à travers une connection SSH  .

Tour conseil est le bienvenu !!!!
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​

Tu as déjà posé la question dans le fil juste en dessous, ça ira comme ça !


----------

